# welding question



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a mig welder 120volt and have done lots of steel welding with it and tonight i'm going to finally try welding aluminum with it, is there any welders out there that may have a few tips before i start?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've burnt many a mile of wire and several hundred pounds of 7018's but never aluminum.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

you just need argon gas. It is way easier to TIG aluminum Then MIG aluminum. Actually I have never migged aluminun and should only comment on TIGging aluminum. I'll ask at work tommorrow.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i think you need a spool gun for aluminum.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I've heard that a spool gun is needed also. I looked into MIGing aluminum before, but the spool guns are NOT cheap from what i remember. You could probably buy a TIG welder for not much more than they want for those spools.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you'll need the alm setup w/ alm wire. Is your welder a dual feed or are you just planning on swapping the spool?


----------



## Claytondale (Feb 28, 2010)

U actually dnt have to have a spool gun u can use a regular type welder like u have it is just a pain bc u have to keep the hose almost perfectly straight are it will back all up on u an have a big ball of wire in the machine... True tiging aluminum is the way to go that is how we do it at work but hard to get a setup like that at your house. my suggestion would be to look in to a spool gun thats the way to go for your home shop aluminum...


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

YouTube it!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Claytondale said:


> U actually dnt have to have a spool gun u can use a regular type welder like u have it is just a pain bc u have to keep the hose almost perfectly straight are it will back all up on u an have a big ball of wire in the machine... True tiging aluminum is the way to go that is how we do it at work but hard to get a setup like that at your house. my suggestion would be to look in to a spool gun thats the way to go for your home shop aluminum...


Yep you don't need a spool gun. It can be tricky it don't melt like steel at all. lots of weir speed too and clean clean clean with a new stainless brush. But TIG is the way to go for aluminum by far.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

from what i read on one site they said it can be done without a gun as well and that its best to use 4043 wire, guess i'll give it a shot tonight. thanks for the info


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah you'll need the alm setup w/ alm wire. Is your welder a dual feed or are you just planning on swapping the spool?


Just planning on swapping the spool.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a miller mig and a miller synchro wave 250dx digital tig, the mig I leave burried in the corner the new tig is by far the nicest machine I have ran yet..my sug. to you is dep. on the thickness of alum. you are welding with that mig you want to pre heat your aluminum it will start much cleaner and have alot nicer start bead just becareful preheating alum. it will melt with no warning (redness or color change)


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

didn't workout so well, don't think i'm preheating it enough, it seems to be burning the wire before it touches the aluminum.


----------

